# pppd from the command line (Terminal)



## cocoabsb (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi,

I am trying to get connected to my ISP through pppd from within
a shell script, but have not been successful so far.

Does anybody know how I could achieve that goal?

All I want is a shell script that would call pppd with my account name and password, my ISP phone number and establish an internet connection just like when I use Apple's "Internet Connect" software. 

I have already tried my Linux shell script that does just that, but when I run it on my Mac OS X 10.2 (Jaguar) I get some error messages, concerning modem initialization and also complaining that "chat" does not exist on my Mac OS X.

Thanks a lot for any help on that.


----------



## couzteau (Dec 4, 2003)

i want the same.

so far i found out that you can catch the command that the "Internet Connect" Software sends in the terminal using the command ps -xaww | grep pppd

you will find a line like 

pppd serviceid '2698A2E4-0D52-11D8-9B1B-0050E479E721' optionsfd 0 plugin '/System/Library/SystemConfiguration/PPPController.bundle/Contents/PlugIns/PPPDialogs.ppp' logfile '/tmp/ppp.log' plugin PPPoE.ppp device en0 remoteaddress myprovider lcp-echo-interval 10 lcp-echo-failure 4 mru 1492 mtu 1492 receive-all ipparam '192.168.50.254 0:0' noipdefault ipcp-accept-local ipcp-accept-remote usepeerdns +ipv6 ipv6cp-use-persistent noacsp noauth user myname noccp refuse-eap noaskpassword nodetach call myprovider

this will look different for you, since it contains my own parameters. but it should work if you issue this on the cl as root.

BUT in my case it doesn't.

the terminal never returns and the connection is never establishd if i isuue the command follwed by a & to make it run in the backround i receive the message that the process stopped.

why??? i don't know i also have entries in my various logfiles.

does it work for you?


----------

